# QUEL disque dur prendre pour un Imac G4



## nazak (7 Juillet 2008)

bonjour et salut a tous   

je viens de m'acheter sur ebay un imac g4 20" qui marche nickel , j'ai fait le hardward test et tout fonctionne 

je voulais vous demander conseil , car je sais bien que je suis au bon endroit pour cela , 
c'est pour changer le disque dur;
sur systeme profiler il m'indiaue que c'est de l'ATA
et sur mactracker il me dit que c'est un ATA 6 et j'avait vue sur un site que c'ete un ATA 3
alors je ne sais plus ce que c'est 

quel type de disque dois je prendre ? et quel est la capacitee maximal pour les ata ?
j'aimerai mettre 250 ou 320 GO 

a quel vitesse tourne ces disque dur existe il en a 7200tr/min ?

merci pour toute les reponse et conseil apporter d'avance


----------



## pickwick (7 Juillet 2008)

Sur un site comme ....way il y a tout ce qu'il faut pour savoir quel disque prendre !! un ATA/PATA/IDE  (c'est à dire pas SATA) et il faut savoir que le imac G4 est sensible plus que tout autre à la chaleur du disque qui est entouré de pate thermique.... donc prudence, c'est affaire de spécialiste. Privilégiez donc un modèle qui ne chauffe pas trop, et un montage par une centre Apple agréé qui saura mettre juste ce qu'il faut dele bonne pate au bon endroit et éviter toute panne de la machine


----------



## CBi (7 Juillet 2008)

Pour tout savoir sur la remise à niveau d'un iMac G4, c'est sur ce fil


----------



## nazak (8 Juillet 2008)

merci de m'avoir repondu si vite 

merci Cbi pour le lien , tres interessant

sinon pickwick auel est ce site dont tu me parle pour trouver tout sur les disque dur ?

que pensez vous des seagate ?

jusqu'a combien un ata peu tourner en vitesse ? ( genre y en a t il en 10000 tr/min par exemple ? 0

merci


----------

